# F1 2011 DW Race



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Right SWMBO is out tonight, so thought I would see if any fellow DW's would like a reace tonight on F1 2011. At least this way we will not having people running into each other on purpose!

Open to any suggestions of tracks and lengths etc.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

console?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry! 360!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

now we r talking business, i was thinking of buying F1 2011 today, is it worth it?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah I reckon so, I have 2010 as well are there is a definite improvement in my eyes. Not so easy either!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

sounds promising, thanks


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm on PS3 does it work accross ps3 and xbox? If so I'm in how do we organise it and what time you thinking?


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm on PS3 does it work accross ps3 and xbox? If so I'm in how do we organise it and what time you thinking?


Dont think thats an option mate!


----------

